# Am I a bad trainer?



## CA182 (May 11, 2014)

Not since Pokemon _Blue_ have I actually trained a pokemon to level 100. 

I mean I always get to around level 80/90 and just leave it there. 

Does anyone else do this or is it just me?


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2014)

You just lose interest in doing that eternal grind for the final stretch. There's little incentive.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (May 11, 2014)

you aint the only one i leave the poke at the level after i beat the elite 4 twice


----------



## CA182 (May 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You just lose interest in doing that eternal grind for the final stretch. There's little incentive.



I just prefer exploring the game.

And pimping dittos. That's fun too.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 11, 2014)

Nah, I don't think its totally necessary to go as far as Lv.100.

I usually stop training in the 50's. Although I'll make exceptions for Pokemon that need to learn a move, evolve, or the ones that I bring to Open Level challenges.


----------



## Bonly (May 11, 2014)

If that makes you a bad trainer then so am I lol. Only pokemon I ever get to 100 is a dittos and that's because I leave him at the daycare in case I wanna make some eggs.


----------



## sworder (May 11, 2014)

only Pokemon I ever got to level 100 was Mewtwo because it was may favorite back then, and luckily enough you captured him at 70

I always left mine around the 60s, there's really no point in going higher unless you're playing competitively


----------



## Island (May 11, 2014)

My team only ends up at Level 100 because I happen to do things at the end of the main story. Also, the Pok?mon I use most often ends up being at Level 100 way before anyone else. In Y, it was Charizard and Garchomp, in X, it was Dunsparce, etc.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 11, 2014)

I got a Swampert to level 100 once, but no others.

I've gotten loads of pokemon into their high 70s and low 80s after beating the elite 4 enough times though, and in Sapphire I caught like every water pokemon in the game and it raised it to level 50 (I was a fucking loser, I know lol), that's about it though.​​.


----------



## Jagger (May 11, 2014)

You're only a bad trainer if you don't treat your pokemon with love, respect and equality.


----------



## CA182 (May 11, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You're only a bad trainer if you don't treat your pokemon with love, respect and equality.



I only have love for about 5% of my pokes.

The others are for collections and to pimp out.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 11, 2014)

List of Pokemon I've legit gotten to lv 100 

1 -> Pikachu (Pkmn Yellow) 

2 -> Typhlosion (Pkmn Crystal) 

3 -> Swampert (Pkmn Sapphire) 

4 -> Empoleon (Pkmn Diamond)  

All starters lolol.


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You're only a bad trainer if you don't treat your pokemon with love, respect and equality.



And 100 metric tons of Rare Candy.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2014)

i train them to about level 75, then Pokemon League run, then PC Box.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

You're a GREAT trainer.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You're a GREAT trainer.



oh why thank you.


----------



## ElementX (May 12, 2014)

Professor Oak would think you were an excellent trainer. 

Silver, however, would laugh at your weakness. Then he'd kick you in the shins and run away.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2014)

I think my Mewtwo in Y is my first-ever fully leveled Pokemon, thanks to the trading and myriad other experience bonuses the game offers. Before then I'd only ever bothered leveling them maybe to 85. 

I fuckin' love it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 12, 2014)

First one was Raichu in Sapphire.

I don't count the pokemon from RBYGSC because I always had a way to utilize rare candies or some sort of exploit.

Since then, it's always been a tough grind. Not so much now for XY though.


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2014)

The only Pokemon I usually train up to lvl. 100 are the ones I mostly use in my party. Now the rest of the Pokemon I catch, I usually train them until they reach 50s or something.


----------



## b0rt (May 12, 2014)

other then early Gyarados never did it much. maybe a G/S Dragonite too but that's about it.

yah u get bored after a while..


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2014)

Last one I leveled up to 100 without pokegen was Greninja.

Piss easy in x/y.


----------



## Xin (May 12, 2014)

The only Pokemons I ever got to 100 are from the first generation. 

When Pokemon Stadium for N64 was popular. 

I think it were my starter Pokemon Charmander and Mewtew.


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2014)

Sunrider said:
			
		

> I think my Mewtwo in Y is my first-ever fully leveled Pokemon, thanks to the trading and myriad other experience bonuses the game offers. Before then I'd only ever bothered leveling them maybe to 85.
> 
> I fuckin' love it



You just wanted to get psystrike. 



Xin said:


> The only Pokemons I ever got to 100 are from the first generation.
> 
> When Pokemon Stadium for N64 was popular.
> 
> I think it were my starter Pokemon Charmander and Mewtew.



God I remember stadium. 

Ever play pokemon snap?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

The 3DS is perfect for a Snap remake, still waiting


----------



## Xin (May 12, 2014)

Yeah I played Pokemon Snap. 

Was funny, but nothing like Stadium, which was epic.


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2014)

Xin said:


> Yeah I played Pokemon Snap.
> 
> Was funny, but nothing like Stadium, which was epic.



Yeah I'll give you that.

However best game of all time was pokemon channel. I've never been as glued to a pokemon game like that one.

[YOUTUBE]sY5So2FJjvI[/YOUTUBE]

The fucking memories. ;_;



Khris said:


> The 3DS is perfect for a Snap remake, still waiting



Dear god nintendo, fund this man!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Stadium was the hardest fucking game without transferring your own Pokemon. The stock Pokemon were a joke.



CA182 said:


> Dear god nintendo, fund this man!



Not a good idea.. Sure I'll make a Snap remake, but the rest of funding will go to a Super Metroid HD remaster..


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Stadium was the hardest fucking game without transferring your own Pokemon. The stock Pokemon were a joke.
> 
> Not a good idea.. Sure I'll make a Snap remake, but the rest of funding will go to a Super Metroid HD remaster..



As long as you find a way to get me a pokemon channel remake for the 3ds somehow, we're all good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

CA182 said:


> As long as you find a way to get me a pokemon channel remake for the 3ds somehow, we're all good.



Never played it.


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Never played it.



Dude... You missed the funniest game of all time.

You haven't raged until you've seen Pikachu suddenly change the tv channel from the squirtle squad shop ruining your chance to buy the item.

Also the voice acting for the pichu episodes was brilliant. 

Also it linked into gen 3 by being the only way to get a Jirachi for ruby/sapphire.

Do you see the reason for remaking it now?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Do you see the reason for remaking it now?



the reason for the remake is to see Rayquaza's glorious descent from the heavens in beautiful 3D graphics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Dude... You missed the funniest game of all time.
> 
> You haven't raged until you've seen Pikachu suddenly change the tv channel from the squirtle squad shop ruining your chance to buy the item.
> 
> ...



If I want a rage inducing game I can just replay Sonic Lost World


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> If I want a rage inducing game I can just replay Sonic Lost World



Tbh it was really laid back.

But it's the only game I've played where the pokemon around you had random personalities and movements.

It's probably why I liked it so much.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2014)

CA182 said:


> You just wanted to get psystrike.


Well, it_ is_ boner-inducing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 13, 2014)

Sunrider said:


> Well, it_ is_ boner-inducing.



psh.

it's a slightly-buffed Psyshock.


----------



## Sunrider (May 13, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> psh.
> 
> it's a slightly-buffed Psyshock.


That ignores Special Defense. 

HNNNNG


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 13, 2014)

Sunrider said:


> That ignores Special Defense.
> 
> HNNNNG



which is exactly what Psyshock does.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

I want HD Pokemon ranger on Wii U


----------



## Lortastic (May 14, 2014)

The Lickitung game in Stadium was pretty damn fun.


----------

